# SWM-16-no DECA Bridge between my two ports. Can I revive it?



## mfryd (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a SWM-16 and MRV. We had a lightning storm yesterday, and the SWM-16 no longer seems to bridge DECA between the two ports. Prior to the storm, everything worked.

The DVR's on SWM port A, can see each other, and the DVR's on port B see each other, but there is no connectivity between port A and B.


Is this a common SWM-16 failure?

I have the protection plan, but the last time I scheduled a tech visit, they didn't bother showing up, and I had to skip work a second day.

Is there anyway of resetting the SWM-16 to try to bring back functionality?

Is there any chance I can get DirecTV to just ship me a replacement SWM-16, or is my only choice to schedule a repair under the protection plan?

As it turns out, one of the SWM-16 ports has the CCK, and other has an HR-34. I plugged an ethernet cable into the HR-34, and now the two halves are bridged through my wired Ethernet. Everything now works, but this is an unsupported configuration. I'd like to get things back to DirecTV spec (After all, I do have the protection plan, I may as well use it).


Any advice on my best course of action?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

This is the first I've heard of that failure on a SWM-16. The only way I know to reset is to pull the power on all your DVR's and SWM-16 for 30 sec., plug the SWM-16 back in and wait another 30 sec., then power all your receivers on one by one.

If that doesn't work, you can try to get DIRECTV to send you one but they will probably want to send a tech out under the protection plan.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

If you can't replace the SWM16, I think you can bridge the ports with your router. But you need another DECA bridge. So still another expense.

SWM1 port would have a splitter with a DECA to your router.
SWM2 port would have splitter with a DECA to your router.

I read of SWM16's being bridged that way so I think it could work, but haven't tested it and defer to others who have tried.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Very strange.
I have some concerns for a SWiM-16 that "got hit" with something that was able to damage/burn up the DECA crossover.
I'd look to have it replaced and look for other hardware that may have also taken this "hit" and have problems too.


----------



## mfryd (Jan 1, 2010)

I removed power to the SWM-16, waited 15 minutes, plugged it back in, and it is again working.

I have now noticed that my DECA Broadband adapter is dead (all lights off, I suspect the power supply).

I am not sure what the official name is for this device. The part number is DECABB1R0, and Solid Signal calls it a "DIRECTV DECA Broadband with power supply"

I called DirecTV, and they said they would send me a new one under the protection plan, but I do not have confidence they are sending me the right part.

The DirecTV representative didn't really know what I was talking about, and was not interested in hearing the part number. I got the impression she ordered the first thing she found that had the word "DECA" in the description. According to DirecTV's web site, I am getting a "Receiver DECA" and a "DECATrack".

Are these the right items? If not, how do I describe things to the next DirecTV rep in order to get the right item?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

mfryd said:


> I removed power to the SWM-16, waited 15 minutes, plugged it back in, and it is again working.
> 
> I have now noticed that my DECA Broadband adapter is dead (all lights off, I suspect the power supply).
> 
> ...


Looks like their only sending you a standard (usually "white") receiver DECA
"brick," which will do you no good in the "BB" (Broad Band) role without a power supply. Tipically a PS-18.

Call back and ask specifically for a "Cinema Connection Kit" or "CCK."


----------



## mfryd (Jan 1, 2010)

On Saturday I called DirecTV back, and they assured me they were shipping me a wired CCK, and not a DECA adapter for a receiver.

Today, the DECA receiver adapter arrived. It's a new model, black in color and smaller than the old white one on my HR20-100. Unfortunately, it doesn't help me connect my DECA cloud to my wired ethernet hub.

Called DirecTV and spoke to the protection plan people (again). The agent determined that the system would not allow him to ship me out a replacement Wired Cinema Connection Kit without a truck roll. He decided to send me a Wireless CCK instead. He assures me that it will work with my wired connection.

He also informed me that as a "courtesy" they won't charge me for the CCK. His position is the the DirecTV protection plan does not cover a CCK.


Does anyone know if he is correct about the wireless CCK? Will it work with a wired connection and no Wi-Fi?

Is he correct that the protection plan does not cover a CCK?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mfryd said:


> Does anyone know if he is correct about the wireless CCK? Will it work with a wired connection and no Wi-Fi?
> 
> Is he correct that the protection plan does not cover a CCK?


I do know it will work without WiFi.

Not sure he's correct about the PP not covering a CCK.


----------



## funnyfarm299 (Mar 3, 2012)

"mfryd" said:


> On Saturday I called DirecTV back, and they assured me they were shipping me a wired CCK, and not a DECA adapter for a receiver.
> 
> Today, the DECA receiver adapter arrived. It's a new model, black in color and smaller than the old white one on my HR20-100. Unfortunately, it doesn't help me connect my DECA cloud to my wired ethernet hub.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about the CCK, but I would fathom a guess that MRV features are covered under the protection plan.


----------



## mfryd (Jan 1, 2010)

Well the Wireless CCK arrived today. 

It's huge compared to the old wired CCK. About twice as high, twice as wide, and almost twice as thick.

The good news is that the power supply from the wireless CCK is the same voltage, polarity, and connector as the power supply from the old wired CCK.

I plugged the new power supply into the old wired CCK, and I am back in business with my old, tiny, wired CCK.

I'll put the wireless CCK into my pile of spare parts in case I need it some day.

It's frustrating that DirecTV couldn't just send me the correct part in the first place.


----------

